# Vacation photo dump



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Some of these are more vacation-y than others, some are better than others, etc, but the whole gang's in here. Or will be, once I get to editing pictures in. 

There are also going to be four posts worth, so bear with me.


















Staying at the farm was the best thing, ever. Lots and lots of (supervised) off leash time. I mean A LOT.


















Bug had a *blast*.




































Actually, pretty much everyone had a blast. 


















Molly discovered SWIMMING was fun.

(more)


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Thud had a pretty good time with water he had to swim in, too.



























Did I mention Bug having fun?









Because she really, really did. The nutball. 









The lower field was hugely popular. Also green and beautiful.









Jack didn't swim, but he sure wallowed in a lot of wet grass.









THUD GOT TIRED









Pretty boy.

(more)


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Okay, Kylie had... sulky moments, when the other dogs were getting on her nerves (less room to get away)









Molly was in heaven. 









Seriously. Time of her life.









...Lol.









Kylie MOSTLY had fun, anyway?









Frisbee cures all.









...I mentioned Bug having fun, right?









Because Bug SERIOUSLY had fun.









That? Is the picture of pure happiness. 









Kylie swam too. Once the big dogs were out.

One more.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Tail much, Thud?


















Kylie was so not impressed by Bug's attempts at being affectionate. 









I swear no one was miserable in this photo. It's just the only one where they stayed more or less where they needed to be.









Just playing with FIL's lens (one of) and Kylie was the convenient subject.









I like this one a TON.










and just a few general shots of where we were/what we did.



























Done now. Finally.


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

Bug is seriously making me laugh hysterically! Definitely looks like she, and everyone else, had a blast!

I love the group shots, so cool! And, Thud is handsome as always


----------



## Hector4 (Sep 16, 2013)

Where was this at?

Great group shots and Thud has nice nostrils, actually they all do. lol


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Great Shots! Jack is looking really good these days. All of your group looks like they had a total blast. Tired dogs are good dogs.


----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

Your group shots are what I shall aim for. Always so good!
I think Jack is my new favourite, he's so handsome


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

mudypony said:


> Bug is seriously making me laugh hysterically! Definitely looks like she, and everyone else, had a blast!
> 
> I love the group shots, so cool! And, Thud is handsome as always


Bug was a NUT the whole week. It was just the best thing to see. The weather was perfect for her and she was just so, so happy the whole freaking time. She grew up on a farm, so that may be part of it, but mostly I think she just loved having us all together and being somewhere new. Best dog.



Hector4 said:


> Where was this at?
> 
> Great group shots and Thud has nice nostrils, actually they all do. lol


Northwest Lower Michigan! The shot of the water is from Sleeping Bear. 

Best. Compliment. Ever. LOL!



luv mi pets said:


> Great Shots! Jack is looking really good these days. All of your group looks like they had a total blast. Tired dogs are good dogs.


Jack looks GREAT lately. He's a pretty boy. 



Foxes&Hounds said:


> Your group shots are what I shall aim for. Always so good!
> I think Jack is my new favourite, he's so handsome


Jack's awesome. He's a really, really good dog, and a really really handsome dog. I think he spent the whole weekend waiting for the dog show, though. Something about loading up and a long drive.


Thanks everyone! I was really happy with the group shots, tired dogs, and tired kids. It was a great time, all around. Perfect time of the year for it, perfect weather, perfect place for the dogs. The trip up was a little hairy because Thud was STRESSED after a couple of hours, but on the way back they had ONE potty trip and we had to wake them up for it. It was a *fourteen hour* drive, and they still slept all the way home. Molly reacted to no one and nothing except one little dog who came out of nowhere, and Kylie got fondled by a lot of people in one of the little towns we ate at (with her, outside), and enjoyed it, and it was just all around really nice, really dog friendly, and really good. We had beaches and lakes, hiking and woods, wide open fields and I could not have tailor-made a better 'dog vacation'.


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

Great pictures! Looks like a fabulous vacation spot. So glad that everyone had such a great time. And I just fell totally in love with Bug - what a doll.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

pawsaddict said:


> Great pictures! Looks like a fabulous vacation spot. So glad that everyone had such a great time. And I just fell totally in love with Bug - what a doll.


Thanks! That picture of her on her back just grabs me right by the heart.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Not gonna lie, kinda jealous of that water. Love Kylie's ears in the last two of her!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Laurelin said:


> Not gonna lie, kinda jealous of that water. Love Kylie's ears in the last two of her!


I MISS that water, already! THanks!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Looks like heaven! Bugs expressions crack me up. I love the close up of Kylie! So soft and feminine. She has such sultry eyes haha


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Glad your trip was even better than you thought it was going to be. Pictures are great as usual. I always love Bug, so glad she had such a blast along with everyone else.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Great photos!! Looks like everyone had a blast.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Great pics!! Glad you all had a great time!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Love the first photo of Molly!

Looks like it was a lot of fun  We just came back from a camping trip too and the views were somewhat similar! Just gotta get my butt up to actually go through the 600+ photos ugh..


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

jade5280 said:


> Looks like heaven! Bugs expressions crack me up. I love the close up of Kylie! So soft and feminine. She has such sultry eyes haha


Bug makes the BEST faces! And I love Kylie's eyes, too! Though she was a little bit squinty in those pictures. 



dagwall said:


> Glad your trip was even better than you thought it was going to be. Pictures are great as usual. I always love Bug, so glad she had such a blast along with everyone else.


Thanks! I'm really happy Bug had so much fun, too. I love seeing her light up like that, though she is still so, so wiped out. They all are, actually, except Thud. 



cookieface said:


> Great photos!! Looks like everyone had a blast.


Thanks!



kadylady said:


> Great pics!! Glad you all had a great time!


Thank you!



taquitos said:


> Love the first photo of Molly!
> 
> Looks like it was a lot of fun  We just came back from a camping trip too and the views were somewhat similar! Just gotta get my butt up to actually go through the 600+ photos ugh..


Thanks! That was one of my favorites, for sure. 

And yeah. I had so, so many pictures trying to get it narrowed down was a pain. Taking pictures was fun. Getting them ready to go after a week of collecting, not so much. I have a whole bunch of Molly and Frisbee and just assorted play that I didn't keep since they're so similar to other ones.


----------



## Nissa M (Nov 3, 2014)

These are hilarious and wonderful photos, and technically they're really lovely. What a great bunch! This makes me want a better camera


----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

So jealous, looks like way too much fun for those dogs!  Bug is absolutely positively adorable, I love her.


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

You got some gorgeous shots!! Love seeing Bug go all out, and gosh that Kylie girl is pretty.


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

You have such a beautiful family of dogs! I like the photo of them all on the tractor 

Thud always looks so happy with whatever he's doing.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Nissa M said:


> These are hilarious and wonderful photos, and technically they're really lovely. What a great bunch! This makes me want a better camera


 Aw thank you! I adore my crew!



Eenypup said:


> So jealous, looks like way too much fun for those dogs!  Bug is absolutely positively adorable, I love her.


All the fun in the world. Getting back to the daily grind makes me grumpy 



LoMD13 said:


> You got some gorgeous shots!! Love seeing Bug go all out, and gosh that Kylie girl is pretty.


Bug going all out is and will always be the most wonderful thing! Thank you!



Jen2010 said:


> You have such a beautiful family of dogs! I like the photo of them all on the tractor
> 
> Thud always looks so happy with whatever he's doing.


Thanks! I like that one. 

And thud is ALWAYS happy. Sometimes I can fake out a serious picture but mostly he's just a happy guy.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

> There are also going to be four posts worth, so bear with me.


I was like, FORTY PICTURES OF DOGS, YES!!!!

Was not disappointed.

Looks like a great vacation!


----------



## Fergusmom (Apr 12, 2015)

Love all of baby Bug's action photos. The tractor photo is seriously amazing.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Fergusmom said:


> Love all of baby Bug's action photos. The tractor photo is seriously amazing.


She is a fun old dog! Thanks!



Sibe said:


> I was like, FORTY PICTURES OF DOGS, YES!!!!
> 
> Was not disappointed.
> 
> Looks like a great vacation!


It was so much fun. I want to go back, like now. 

And I have so, so many other pictures I didn't post. I might actually go through and post more here some time this week. I just ran out of steam.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Awesome time!!! Great pics as usual 

My Fav - Farmer Dogs =) 









ROFL...classic


----------

